# Getting there.. Slowly.



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

I have been out of town the past few weekends, and then this entire last week I have been sick as dog, unable to move. So progress in my tank is slow, but it is still progressing. My new light fixture, is waiting for me down at a shop. My CO2 system is there too. I can't blow this tank up with plants until I have one or the other of things to improve as far as hardware, but hey, the tank is still growing. 

I usually plant my tanks after the "Dutch style" of planting, which is very popular. But this entire set up has been an experiment, with almost everything. I have pulled plants out, put new in, had insane homemade CO2 set ups, some strange ghetto test lighting ect.. I have had tons of fun, but I think now it is time to get serious. A lot of my plants are solitary plants, which WILL look cool in the future, but right now you can't even see most of them. When I get my upgrades, I will also massively upgrade the amount of plants. What do you think so far?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

looks very nice, but could use some more plants  
Jk I love it. Experimenting with tanks and DIYing is always fun.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks great! The pennywort seams to have shot out tones of roots, and makes your driftwood almost look like a tree. Great job!


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Looks great! The pennywort seams to have shot out tones of roots, and makes your driftwood almost look like a tree. Great job!


Yeah I am kind of letting it grow wild for now, and occasionally I will wrap it around a piece of wood. It is the fastest growing plant in the tank, and starting to fill in well. I never though of growing it out, then shaping it to look like a tree.. That is a cool idea.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Its one of my fastest too. I have so much of it -_- lol


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

Just my personal opinion, but I don't really like the right side stack of rocks....just something about it doesn't really look right...the rest of it looks really good, though. I love that driftwood.


----------

